# Brinkmann LED Halogen 1 Million Candlepower Spotlight



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 27, 2008)

My first impressions of the Brinkmann LED Halogen Spotlight from Wal-Mart:

I am extremely impressed by this light. It has a very smooth beam on halogen mode and really amazing throw for such a miniature reflector. It is a lot brighter than I expected for an incandescent spotlight of its size.

It is rechargeable, and has a red LED charging indicator light that shuts off when the battery is fully charged. It comes with both standard AC and DC chargers.

The light has two modes, which are controlled by a sliding switch on the back of the light. Sliding it into the up position switches the light to its main halogen beam, and the down position switches it to its power saving LED mode. The LED flashlight is built in under the main spotlight reflector. The LED light it has a surprisingly bright and appears to be at least 30 lumens.
The Brinkmann LED/Halogen Spotlight is a pistol grip style spotlight with a trigger and trigger lock to lock in either the ON or OFF positions.

Here are the pictures I took.

The light itself:








Shining on the base of a large plant 15 yards away from where I was standing:







Shining on the upper part of the same plant to show beam pattern and hotspot intensity:







I am very glad I decided to get this light, and couldn't be more impressed with it so far.:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice 'write up' BlueBeam22 :thumbsup:

Have you considered any additional building extensions to house your rapidly growing collection?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice 'write up' BlueBeam22 :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you considered any additional building extensions to house your rapidly growing collection?


 
Haha, thanks.:laughing: Here is a beamshot of the Brinkmann LED/Halogen lighting up my front yard, which is 30 yards long. The light is aimed down at the ground.


----------



## Showolf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's a cool looking light you have there! I like the ability to switch from the HALOGEN to the LED to save runtime... 

Your light collection just keeps getting better by the minute! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Showolf!:thumbsup:

I have been using this light a lot every night and it really does perform amazingly for its size. It is a throw monster despite its small reflector, yet still has great flood. It is the perfect light to take on a walk because it is so lightweight and actually has a pretty good runtime on a full charge.


----------

